# Should I use this driftwood on my 20gal long???



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got this CRAZY looking piece of driftwood! Dimensions: 20"L x 10"W x 8.5"H

But I'm not sure if I should use it in my new 20gal long CRS tank!???? I think it's a bit too big for this tank but I just love the unique look of it!

Should I keep it or just sell it and look for a smaller piece? What do you guys think???? 










Front View









Right Side









Left Side









Top View


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it looks great, doesn't seem too big IMO. Use it!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

looks amazing. If you don't want it, I want it. lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It would be real cool if you can stand it up to form an arch. May be prop it up from behind with a couple of small branches?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes use it add some moss to get started and it will blend right in.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

cool looking piece of driftwood.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking wood John...
i would use it myself...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok all votes are 'Yes' so far! 
I voted 'maybe' myself! Lol 

Due to the size of the wood, I wont be able to do much planting although I now have pressurized CO2 ready...  maybe something that grows on the wood? Or maybe offset the wood to one side so there is room for a small green carpet!? 

What are some nice plants that u guys can think of?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! 14-0. 

I'm keeping it for sure! Will post some pics once the tank is planted n stocked.

Thx for the advice, everyone!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would attach flame moss to the driftwood. Roger's has some available I do believe. I think with flame moss attached to that wood and a nice carpet all around would look wicked in there


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice piece of wood!

Yes you should definetly use it in that tank!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Weeping moss on that drift wood off the edges wood make it look sort of bonsai ish!!!

John keep the wood and get some Ada in there asap to start cycling, don't waste time, what filter are you gonna run on this tank?

Better to use a canister as you will want decent flow on such a long tank or it will be hard to keep warm in the winter!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Weeping moss on that drift wood off the edges wood make it look sort of bonsai ish!!!
> 
> John keep the wood and get some Ada in there asap to start cycling, don't waste time, what filter are you gonna run on this tank?
> 
> Better to use a canister as you will want decent flow on such a long tank or it will be hard to keep warm in the winter!


Chris, I already have another 20gal long cycling on a Eheim 2213. It's been set up since the 15th. I will soak the wood for a few days before I drop it in.... make sure you save some nice plants/moss for me man!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

You know I have lots of plants, let me know when you're ready!

Another 2 weeks and the CRS will be ready to go in, must be exciting for you....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had to vote no! It looks like it could be a very dangerous piece to use. I can come immediately and dispose of it for you for free  Seriously tho, I voted yes ...that is one awesome piece of wood you got!! Look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------

